
TikTok: How would the US go about banning the Chinese app? - dane-pgp
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-53621492
======
dane-pgp
> One way to address this would be to tell Apple and Google to use a "kill
> switch" facility they both have, which lets them remotely wipe or prevent
> blacklisted apps from launching.

I wonder if this would lead to some sort of cat-and-mouse game where ByteDance
keep making the app available under different names and encouraging Android
users to side-load it.

Presumably there would have to be some sort of judicial process before each
new version of the app could be added to the blacklist, with evidence proving
that it really was created or controlled by ByteDance, or there would be First
Amendment implications.

